# H. histrio Sagassum Fish tank



## Micco28 (Sep 2, 2014)

I am looking to start up a species specific tank with a Sargassum Fish (Histrio histrio) :angler_fish: and I was wondering what would be required to care for it?

I was thinking a 35 gal tank :fish-in-bowl: (most sites say 30+ but others say 50+) with a cover (they can flip/jump out of the water) and a protein skimmer and some live rock. I was thinking of snails for a clean up crew. I was also thinking of having a type of Gracillaria or caluerpa macro algae for it to hide in as well. If I can find somewhere to get sargassum weed of some type then I'll add that in too.

I am willing to feed live foods

Please say if i missed anything that I would need to care for it. Thanks *c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would try to get a 50breeder tank(36x18 x whatever depth).
The sargassum is best for a FOWLR(Fish Only With Live Rock) type tank.
Although they have few issues in a full blown reef they eat fish/shrimp(whatever) nearly their own size.Along with resting/perching on the actual corals it would seem a waste to set up reef for them.
They really could be kept with other "predator" fish without much issue IMO.
I think the live rock and skimmer is a good idea as they are part of the best ways to keep water quality up.
Not so sure you need a CUC(Clean Up Crew) and kind of think they are overated!
Any crab(even hermits) are possible food if not just a pest in marine tanks IMO.
Make sure the skimmer you get is rated for 2x tank volume at least.
Most of the time I say keep the macros in the filter ,but having these in tank may really add comfort and security for the fish.They help with water quality no matter where you keep them.
My 2 lionfish only wanted live food when I got them 1+ year ago, but with 2-3 weeks of "training" they will eat any frozen shrimp(thawed) that I offer.
Feeding live food can introduce trouble ,but with the fresh to salt switch I can only say that feeding freshwater "live food"(besides ghost shrimp) will not be a good balanced diet for a saltwater fish.My lions ate swordtails(still will), but it is not what they EVER WOULD have found in the wild.
Interesting choice in fish you have ,very cool guy!I would think a tassled file fish would be awesome with it,if you meet their needs?


----------



## Micco28 (Sep 2, 2014)

O.K. I'm going to bump this post instead of making a new one.

So I'm still getting the 35 gal tank and the H. histrio, but I think that I want to make a marine "planted" tank as well. The macro algae will let the H. histrio hide, but I want to make sure that the one I've picked out will work. So I was thinking about:

Animals-
Sargassum Frogfish
Harlequin Serpent Star

Macros-
Either Hypnea pannosa or blue ochtodes
Either Cladophora prolifera or maiden's hair
Blue Scroll
Red grape caulerpa
Baggy seaweed

I'll have live rock, but I don't know what substrate to use in between the rocks. Fine? Coarse? 

I know I'll need a skimmer and probably a power head too. 

Please let me know if I missed anything or if you have any suggestions


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

You have a small tank but your fish will grow to 8" so you may have a problem in the very near future if successful. I'd choose maiden's hair and red grape or prolifera caulerpa for the shape and low light requirements. Pick large coral rubble in between your LR to ease seaweed anchoring. Skimmer is a must.


----------



## Micco28 (Sep 2, 2014)

treliantf said:


> You have a small tank but your fish will grow to 8" so you may have a problem in the very near future if successful. I'd choose maiden's hair and red grape or prolifera caulerpa for the shape and low light requirements. Pick large coral rubble in between your LR to ease seaweed anchoring. Skimmer is a must.


Are you recommending that I go with a bigger tank like a 50 gal breeder like that was mentioned above?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

An 8" marine fish would require ~100g tank. I'm afraid 50g may still not be big enough.


----------

